# GTI mk3 engine swap



## benyo89 (Apr 1, 2015)

hello new in here ... I'm a Honda boy xD but always love the gti recently I find a tsi engine for sale very cheap and a gti mk3 chassis in 700 with anything in it. It is possible to swap the tsi inside that chassis I can't find anything no kits no anything like in Honda that have swap kits for everything but I'm sure there need to be a way ... and I'm planning on swap the interior of the mk3 with the one of the mk5 I see a couple of pictures but a question is a mission to do it need to costumize something or it is more and less remove the old and plug the new . I have those questions if you guys can help me its for a project that I want to do little by little myself so I want to be sure what I need so thank you in advance


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

The block will bolt in with very little modification. The rest? Asking questions like you are indicates you are far over your head... 

Check out the hybrid/swap forum..


----------



## benyo89 (Apr 1, 2015)

its just a project that i want to make little by little and no im not over my head


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

benyo89 said:


> its just a project that i want to make little by little and no im not over my head


You're not?

Do you know how to properly integrate the CAN-BUS systems into the MK3? Do you have the tools to do that? It's more than just vag-com. 

MK5 interiors do not fit into MK3's. Not without heavy customization. The kind that there aren't DIYs and kits for.


----------



## benyo89 (Apr 1, 2015)

i have the tools to make a swap of engine because i already done k20 swap on hondas but Honda have kits that's why I ask in here because is the first time I'm going to try a VW but nothing ... thanks for the dash swap that what I want to know


----------

